# How are you wearing your pigments?



## yoflynn2000 (Jan 25, 2008)

I wanted to see how many women of color are wearing mediums with pigments or without? What are some of your favorite pigments that you wear with medium?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hm, I think a lot of people (not just woc) are wearing pigments with bases and mediums in the eye area because they can look completely different without them.  I do either just a base or a base + medium.

Other than that sometimes my medium is nailpolish if I want to wear them on my nails (try Chocolate brown with a black nailpolish).

The only time I don't wear a medium is if I wear it on my cheek (Frozen White for example, but I hear a lot of people like to wear Vanilla on their cheeks).

I do like wearing pigments as lip colors too.  To do this you have to use a medium or a base -> Lipgloss, lipstick. (Try rose with clear gloss)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 25, 2008)

I think one reason pigments are great for darker skin tones is because they are PIGMENTED!!! With a nice base most pigments can look amazing on dark skin. And they are versatile. Like what was said above!!!


----------



## yoflynn2000 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips thus far looking  to hear more. I am aware that anyone could wear pigments but I wanted to hear from WOC how are they wearing their pigments with or without mediums.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by with or without mediums?


----------



## yoflynn2000 (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_What exactly do you mean by with or without mediums?_

 

What I mean by with or without medium is do you mix medium with your pigments or put them on without mixing medium.. and apply just a base?


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2008)

I use most of my pigments as eyeshadow so I apply most of them by themselves just using a base on my lid first.  I have mixed a few with clear lipglass and applied to my lips.  I used dark soul with clear gloss and applied it to my lid to get an oily, wet look.  But, I have never mixed with with hair gel or nailpolish or foundation/moisturizer.  I might try it though.  I just don't know which color I'd use - maybe tan?


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I use most of my pigments as eyeshadow so I apply most of them by themselves just using a base on my lid first.  I have mixed a few with clear lipglass and applied to my lips.  I used dark soul with clear gloss and applied it to my lid to get an oily, wet look.  But, I have never mixed with with hair gel or nailpolish or foundation/moisturizer.  I might try it though.  I just don't know which color I'd use - maybe tan?_

 
i've tried to mix tan with a moisturizer and it turns pink, not tan. I've done it with vanilla and it doesn't come out chalky. 

When I do use my pigments, I use bare study pp and then use my pigments on top of that. To highlight my brow I'll either use a CCB or a pp to make it stick. However, when I use pigments to highlight my cheeks I will not use a base.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually, I'm doing a youtube video on this tonight or tomorrow night, there are a billion uses for them!!!  In the video I made last night, I wore bright fuschia pigment as a liner on the inner corner of my eye.  It was SO hot.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 13, 2008)

i usually do my pigments dry, but to intensify them or use them as liner, I mix them with Benefit SheLaq so that they stay on and look metallic...


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 13, 2008)

in a rush today i used my pigments without a base or medium and let me tell you never again. it ran all over my eye there was more color on my cheeks than on my lids. it was horrible i had to wash off my makeup and do i over in the train bathroom. i usually always use do a base with pigments  it's a usually a paint or ccb. i love mxing them with MAC mixing medium the one with gylerl and then aplying that way i think it smooths application and intensifies the pigmentation.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 13, 2008)

I use pencils as a base for some... I also use mixing medium from the PRO Store, and before I had the mixing medium I would use MAC's EZR (Eye Zone Refinisher) as a mixing medium.

Of course I use paints and paint pots also...

I almost never use them without some sort of base....

I have also mixed them with lotions for my body...=)


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 13, 2008)

When I wear pigments (rarely) it's with a base. I am not a big fan of them...but a lot of women seem to love them!


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 27, 2008)

So I was bored one day and decided to mix my paint pot (layin' low) and vanilla pigment together. I scooped out a piece of PP and sprinkled in some vanilla and then built up to the color I wanted. I got this beautiful gold, kinda pink sheen swatch. I don't have any pictures, but it was pretty. It lasted longer on my lids than if I layered vanilla pigment over layin' low.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Actually, I'm doing a youtube video on this tonight or tomorrow night, there are a billion uses for them!!! In the video I made last night, I wore bright fuschia pigment as a liner on the inner corner of my eye. It was SO hot._

 
I can't wait to see this! I just brought fushia pigment yesterday (and electric coral). I've been thinking of ways to wear them. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm feeling splashes of color on my eyes for the spring/summer. Can't wait.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_So I was bored one day and decided to mix my paint pot (layin' low) and vanilla pigment together. I scooped out a piece of PP and sprinkled in some vanilla and then built up to the color I wanted. I got this beautiful gold, kinda pink sheen swatch. I don't have any pictures, but it was pretty. It lasted longer on my lids than if I layered vanilla pigment over layin' low._

 
I would have never thought to do that. I might have to try it.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's the video of me wearing Fuschia as eyeliner.  It's hard to see, but it's SO cute.  

The video on a few options of wearing pigments is here.  I never created part 2...oops! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I can't wait to see this! I just brought fushia pigment yesterday (and electric coral). I've been thinking of ways to wear them. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm feeling splashes of color on my eyes for the spring/summer. Can't wait._


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 27, 2008)

i use a paint pot as a base before i apply any pigment to my lids


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 27, 2008)

I do both depending upon the look I want to achieve.

I use it alone if I just want a wash of color.
I use a MM for a dramatic look.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 8, 2008)

I wear pigments as a base


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 23, 2009)

Ok, so I just wanted to share a little combo that I found.  Before, I thought that Jardin Aires was completely unmanageable but I just found that if you put a goldish cream base underneath it is so pretty!  I did Uppity f/l + Jardin Aires and it came out a nice creamy gold color.


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 22, 2009)

Violet pigment is amazing when mixed with OCC's clear LipTar. It translates into a sheer violet colored gloss and is really pretty. It can be worn alone or maybe over Lavender Whip l/s


----------



## kammyks (Jul 9, 2009)

I read somewhere that you can use eyedrops as a mixing medium. Does anyone know if this is true?

I have pressed pigments into shadows and when used it was not that vibrant. I i used sublime nature pain but no mixing medium and am assuming that the reason?


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

....


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 24, 2009)

How I wear my pigments and powdered e/s depends on what I'm up to... The MAC shadesticks are really hard to find here where I live (northeastern Brasil), so using them as an eyeshadow base is a little out of the question.  The NYX jumbo eyeliner pencils work OK for me, but an even better and cheaper alternative here are the Avon eyeshadow Stix.  As e/s themselves they really suck, but they're some of the best pigment bases I've ever used.

I stopped pressing e/s very quickly after seeing how the alcohol wrecked the texture and colours.  So now I've gotten used to and prefer using them in powder form--when I work a little bit of the powder into the brush before application, fallout is negligible.

Oh, and when I want to use the pigment as an eyeliner, I mix it in with a tiny dab of glycerine.  Works wonders and lasts all night long for me!


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 24, 2009)

Eye drops are my favorite mixing medium.  I use http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10324552.

I usually use the eye drops to make an eyeliner with but it does make a excellent mixing medium.  

I prefer to use my pigment lose with a base such as shadestick, paint pots, nyx jumbo eye pencils, etc.  I have pressed some of my pigments to take with me when traveling.  Using alcohol does effect the vibrancy of the color. I find using a cyclone based product such as Proclaim glossing polish works better.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 9, 2009)

I often have worn pigments on the eye with a pigment underneath.  I have also worn pigments in the center of my lipgloss.  For some club looks, I love to do this with the Teal Pigment.  Pigments are often great for lightly dusting the decolletage


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

So far Pixie Epoxy is working great for me to get pigments to stick.  (from Fyrinnae)


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 11, 2010)

I use MUFE Aqua Creams as a base... to either match or change the color of my pigments. Like the Aqua Creams more than the MAC PPs because you can use them all over your face and body.
 Depending on the color and intensity of the Aqua Creams... you can also alter or mix your pigments accordingly. Someone already said it... pigments have a MILLION uses.


----------

